# Update on Kiwi -Day 5 of Quarantine & Antibiotics



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

Kiwi is on day number 5 of quarantine and taking antibiotics (baytril). The antibiotics are given twice a day given by syringe. I've added ACV (with the mother) to Kiwi's water (amounts given on this site) & trying to keep his cage warm in our home office. Every second day I have been hand feeding him the millet soaked in honey, salt & water recipe on this site as well.

*Changes in Kiwi so far (before & now):*
_Before_ Tail bobbing, very apparent - _Now_ Still present, slightly reduced, but not by much. 
_Before_ Always sleeping (with head tucked in wing) - _Now_ still sleeping and tired throughout the day
_Before_ Less vocal (Used to be VERY vocal prior to illness) - _Now_ a bit more vocal now
_Before_ Less active (Used to be VERY active prior to illness). - _Now_ a little more active, but not by much.
_Before_ Increased appetite -_ Now_ this seems to have decreased, which worries me. 
_Before _Droppings, yellow (urates?), hardly any feces and if present very watery and with a large water spot. _Now _- Urates still not white, more feces, and decreased amount of urine.

Are these changes enough to say Kiwi has improved and the antibiotic is working? I'm very inclined to take him to the vet again this week.

I've tried to disinfect all their toys and perches as safely as possible. Is there any way to disinfect rope perches? I've read that some people put the in dishwasher, in the washer, or in the freezer.

I'm really worried about him. I've included before and after pictures of Kiwi droppings. Let me know if there is anything else I can do.


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

Here are before & after pictures of Kiwi.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you weighing Kiwi? It is really important when your bird is ill to keep track of the weight. You need a scale that will show weight in grams. It is possible that the antibiotic might have an effect on the appetite. Since you feel that there has not been much improvement I would at least call the vet and let them know and they will advise if you need to bring him back for another visit. Although Baytril is a commonly used antibiotic sometimes others are needed. Did the vet say it was ok to use the ACV while you are giving the antibiotics?


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Firstly kiwi is a little lady.

Unless the vet has specifically said to give the ACV and the honey and salt recipe you should cease that.
You really shouldn't mix treatments as it could stop the antibiotics from working or make the situation worse.

Have you separated the little one into her own cage with a heat source?

You do need to be weighing her though so you can keep track of any weight gain or loss.


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

Cody said:


> Are you weighing Kiwi? It is really important when your bird is ill to keep track of the weight. You need a scale that will show weight in grams. It is possible that the antibiotic might have an effect on the appetite. Since you feel that there has not been much improvement I would at least call the vet and let them know and they will advise if you need to bring him back for another visit. Although Baytril is a commonly used antibiotic sometimes others are needed. Did the vet say it was ok to use the ACV while you are giving the antibiotics?


The vet said it was okay to give Kiwi ACV. I've only given it twice to kiwi since last Wednesday, and it was really dilute. I will be contacting the vet today. I haven't been weighing Kiwi, but do think that is an excellent suggestion and I will be looking into getting a scale.


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

CaptainHowdy said:


> Firstly kiwi is a little lady.
> 
> Unless the vet has specifically said to give the ACV and the honey and salt recipe you should cease that.
> You really shouldn't mix treatments as it could stop the antibiotics from working or make the situation worse.
> ...


Thank you for confirming Kiwi's gender. It was really hard to determine since in some lighting the cere is completely blue while in other lighting there are lighter areas. I have quarantined Kiwi in a separate cage, in another room (our office is the warmest room in the house) with a heat source. I asked the vet if it was okay to give Kiwi ACV and she said it was okay. I've only given it twice to Kiwi since last Wednesday. I gave Kiwi the homemade pedialyte twice as well (when the dropping had little to no feces, and the vet said that was also okay.)


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

I called my vet today and she's unavailable because she is sick :sad3: Hopefully she's available tomorrow. Shes the only avian vet in my area. The other vets in my area "will see exotics" but from previous experiences, they didn't seem to have the level of expertise as an avian vet.


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

_Update_

I called my vet today and scheduled another appointment for Kiwi to have more tests done. Hopefully I can find out whats happening so I can help Kiwi get better.

In the meantime, I'm just going to throw out all the comfy perches and other things (toys, cement perches ect) that I'm unable to safely disinfect. Maybe I'm being overly cautious, however, I really don't want to chance it on Birdie getting sick as well, or have Kiwi reinfected with whatever is causing this.

On the positive side, Kiwi is eating and chirping more, and preening herself. And Birdie still seems to be fine, although I will be keeping a watchful eye on her.

Thank you all again for your help and guidance.


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Sounds like you are doing all the right things. I hope Kiwi is on the road to recovery.
It's hard not to worry to much.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think your precautions are excellent with regard to the toys, perches, etc. that you are unsure you can safely disinfect.

Good luck at the vet appointment.
Sending lots of love, positive thoughts and healing energy for little Kiwi.

Please be sure to update us on her condition.*


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

So we went to vet today. She said the swelling of Kiwi's liver has slightly went down, and that Kiwi was 31 grams last week and today is 30 grams.

We did the test for Psittacosis which involved taking blood as well as swabs. She noticed that Kiwi was having trouble clotting and started to bruise in the location the blood was taken. Afterwards she put Kiwi in a heated incubator with some oxygen for a while, and sent us home with Vitamin K and another medication. I will be getting the results next week.

The medication Kiwi was prescribed (just in case it is Psittacosis) is really tough to administer. I'm supposed to put it on food that can absorb, but Kiwi has never had any bird bread or mashed potatoes. I tried baby food on millet which really didn't go well. If anyone has any suggestions on a good method for doing this, please let me know.

This hurts my heart so much. I'm so worried and trying to keep it all together (writing this was hard and brought me to tears).

Again, thank you all for your kind words and guidance during this tough time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hopefully someone will have a good suggestion on how to administer the medication.

I just want you to know my thoughts and prayers are with you and Kiwi. :hug: :hug:*


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Which medication have they given you?

It should be a form of tetracycline normally doxycycline.

You can give it orally which it sounds like you have. In the water which is much easier. Or a weekly injection which i don't recommend for a budgie.
Can you dehusk and soak some millet in it?

Failing that see if the vet will give you the water soluble dorm instead.

Please remember no calcium supplements at all during treatment as this binds to the antibiotic and stops it working.
You should be treating for 45 days / 6 weeks.
And disinfecting everything down daily with a veterinary grade disinfectant.
If you have any other birds they will need treatment as well and it is zoonotic so other animals and humans can get it.


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

CaptainHowdy said:


> Which medication have they given you?
> 
> It should be a form of tetracycline normally doxycycline.
> 
> ...


Hi Amelia,

The medication is doxcycline. They said not use a syringe to administer the medication because its very oily and there is a chance it could go into the respiratory system.

Today I tried to slightly dilute a small amount of medication in water and soak millet in it. And Kiwi FINALLY started to eat it! I'm not to sure how to dehusk it, but this is definitely a start. I will ask my vet about the option of putting it in drinking water. However, I did read (science journal) that the administering it via food is better than water.

I have removed all calcium supplements.

I will be getting the F10 disinfectant in the next few days. Since Kiwi started to get sick, I've been a little over the top with cleaning (fiancee thinks I'm crazy now) just in case this is what she has (will find out next week). It has been exhausting to say the least.

Thank you for taking the time read this and offer advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

Things are taking a turn for the worst...

I noticed Kiwi was having trouble balancing. Not to soon after I found Kiwi sitting on the bottom of the cage floor. So I've now lowered everything to the bottom of the cage (perches, food,water). I tried to hand feed him but he just won't eat. 

I'm devastated and at a loss of what I can do. Birdie is still healthy and showing no symptoms, but I think knows something is wrong. This truly breaks my heart.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Pop them into a small travel cage. Cover 3 sides of it and use a heat lamp or not water bottle on one side of it to keep that side warm.

Call your vet asap and let them know what a going on. 
Hard boil an egg and mash it up and offer that with millet mixed in. It will be easier to eat than just seed at the minute.


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes Kiwi is in a smaller cage for quarantine. I do have the 3 sides of the cage covered, I'm keeping Kiwi warm and have music playing at a low volume. This morning he was on a perch leaning against the cage front wall for balance. My poor little Kiwi. 

I did let my vet as soon as it started to happen. I'm really grateful for her, she is really doing everything she can to help. And Kiwi's test results should be in today. 

I just hate feeling so helpless. I hate how Kiwi can't tell me whats wrong. I'm trying to be strong but this is really hard for me. Kiwi is such an amazing budgie, and should have many more years to live. Kiwi, just lost her baby bars and finished her first molt. When I got her, they over clipped her so she could barely fly. She finally has her flight feathers, but now may never get the chance. Its just not fair. 

And I'm constantly worried about Birdie getting sick. I change clothes after being in contact with Kiwi, I wear gloves when being in direct contact with Kiwi's stuff (food cups ect). 

Anyway, sorry for the novel. Thank you again for your help and support.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I understand you frustration and concerns. :hug:
It is never easy when one of our little ones become ill and there is little we are able to do to help them. 
And, I certain understand why your feel it doesn't seem "fair". 
Know that you and Kiwi are in my thoughts and prayers. You are doing everything you can for her at this time. :hug:*


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you Deborah.

The vet told me today Kiwi tested negative for Psittacosis. So, its not that, or mega-bacteria, or worms, and the baytril isn't helping much which is a broad spectrum antibiotic. So we are going to try another medication. Hopefully it helps. 

Here are some pics of Kiwi when she was healthy...My little Kiwi.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Kiwi, such a beautiful little lady! I truly hope she gets better. I've been following this thread and am so sorry about everything you and your little girl are having to go through :hug:

My best and warmest wishes to you both! Hopefully the new antibiotic works well.


----------



## Frostie (Aug 20, 2013)

Sending all my prayers your way that Kiwi recovers, I myself had to fight to save my Kiwi just a few months ago so I know exactly how your feeling. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Best wishes for Kiwi’s recovery :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your beautiful little Kiwi has lots of people praying for her now and we all hope the new antibiotic will take care of the problem. 
Sending lots of positive thoughts and healing energy for a full and speedy recovery. :hug: :hug:*


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I have also been following this thread and praying that Kiwi makes a full recovery (& soon). You, Kiwi and Birdie are all in my thoughts and my heart at this difficult time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

With a heavy heart, I wanted to let you all know Kiwi is now at rest. 

Kiwi was an amazing budgie with so much energy and spunk. Day 2 of Kiwi being with us, she was already playing with toys and investigating everything. She loved carrots, loved shredding toys and swings, loved showers, and loved to sing and squawk. 

She also brought out the best in Birdie. After 30 days of quarantine, and a few weeks of slow introductions, they became instant best friends. They did everything together. Birdie began to eat pellets and carrots, started to play with toys, and with Kiwi's encouragement, they started to explore the world beyond the cage. Kiwi also taught Birdie how to flip cups and squawk. First thing in the morning when I would prepare there food, Kiwi would tell me to hurry up with the food by jumping on the cage door and chirping. So much personality. 

Kiwi was also strong. Kiwi was sick since mid August, and fought to be with us this long. It was really hard to watch such deterioration in such a beautiful bird with so much life. 

I want to thank you all again for your support through this hard time.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm so very sorry to read that little Kiwi didn't make it. She was a fighter and you did everything you could for her. It's obvious she had a wonderful home and was very loved. Now she's at peace, flying high and free over Rainbow Bridge. You and Birdie are in my thoughts at this difficult time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that Kiwi has passed on to the Rainbow Bridge :hug:

You have my deepest condolences and warm wishes. 

Rest in peace, sweet Kiwi bird. Fly high among the stars. :angel:

If you'd like to post an "In Memory" tribute to Kiwi, feel free to do so in that subform. As of now, I'll go ahead and close this thread.


----------

